# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Bush was on vacation... Ok whatever

## mrba

MM said in his 911 movie that Bush was on Vacation the whole first part of his term...  He featured Bush swinging a golf club after a statement he made...I found a wonderful allegory to that, and can't help but assert the notion that politicians are all the same.



http://www.drudgereport.com/kerryv.htm

----------


## chm2023

Allegory?

----------


## Steve Machol

Personally I consider running for President 'working for America' as well.  It's an unfortunatelfact of life that running for President is a full-time job and the campaigns last far longer than they should. I know that Republicans would love to not have Kerry campaign, but they'll just have to get used to it.

By the way, I don't recall the Dems making this a big issue when Dole ran for President.  Could be wrong.

----------


## Steve Machol

Actually I don't remember this but it looks like Sen. Dole eventually resigned from the Senate to run fulltime. It doesn't state at what point in the campaign he did this:

http://www.delcotimes.com/site/news....d=226958&rfi=6

Edit: He resigned in June:

http://encarta.msn.com/encyclopedia_.../Bob_Dole.html




> Dole resigned his Senate seat in June 1996 to devote his time exclusively to his presidential campaign.

----------


## mrba

I think the point the pictures make is that he is not campagning, he is vacationing when he should be voting...  


Takes one to know one Mr. Moore.:finger:

----------


## mrba

> Actually I don't remember this but it looks like Sen. Dole eventually resigned from the Senate to run fulltime. It doesn't state at what point in the campaign he did this:


I think Steve makes a good point.  Should public offiicials resighn when running for a higher office during their current term?  I don't think they can execute their duties with dual responsibility.  They have enouph trouble with only one job!

----------


## Judy Canty

Perhaps we should do away with campaigns all together.  Let the convention delegates pick their representatives and then ask registered voters to cast ballots based upon their job performance.  Elected officials shouldn't get more vacation than the least among their constituents.  Nor should they get free postage or campaign money outside of what is available from federal funds.

Now about Presidential vacations, according to Yahoo News this is the most current data available:
George W. Bush- 250 days as of August 2003
William J. Clinton-152 days in 8 years
George H. W. Bush-543 days in 4 years
Ronald W. Reagan-335 in 8 years
James Carter-79 days in 4 years.

----------


## mrba

With respect to all of the presidents you listed, I would assume that Crawford Texas, has a red phone among other communications etc.  There is no way you are going to get me to believe that Bush made no executive desicions during his vacation, or any other president for that matter.

I would assume the White House follows all of them everywhere.

However, this does not counter my point with respect to Senator Kerry... Who's lack of presence is significant for him to execute his job.  He is not the President.  And furthurmore, if he can't be trusted to honor his obligations in the Senate, can we trust him to honor his presidential duties?

Sorry Judy. No points.

----------


## Jedi

> Allegory?


http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=Allegory

----------


## mrba

:( Shut up mrba

----------


## Jedi

Oops, Broken link, here's a C&P

*al·le·go·ry*  ( P )  *Pronunciation Key*  (l-gôr, -gr)
_n._ _pl._ *al·le·go·ries* 

<LI type=a>The representation of abstract ideas or principles by characters, figures, or events in narrative, dramatic, or pictorial form.A story, picture, or play employing such representation. John Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_ and Herman Melville's _Moby Dick_ are allegories.A symbolic representation: The blindfolded figure with scales is an allegory of justice.

----------


## mrba

:finger: Shut up again mrba

----------


## Jedi

MRBA, 

My post in no way was intended to question your definition of allegory, what you provided in your link was an acurate depictation of the definition. It was directed at the post from chm at the beginning of the thread. 

I'm confused as to what you are alluding to in the last sentence of your post, please clarify.

----------


## mrba

Nerf Herder,

My apologies.  I misread your post, and thought you were correcting my word use.  I then thought you shouldn't correct me when your links don't work.  Thank you for correcting chm on my behalf...

I have fixed the offending posts:bbg:

----------


## shanbaum

I suspect that chm believed that your use of the word "allegory" was incorrect, which it was. To use the definition given, note that the the linked-to page doesn't express any "abstract ideas or principles", nor is doing so its purpose; nor do the photographs constitute a "symbolic representation". I rather suspect you meant to use the word "analogy", which would invite a comparision between Kerry's and Bush's vacation habits - which was in fact, the point.

----------


## mrba

Right on que.


I knew the usage was sketchy once I re examined all of these posts... I say sketchy because I don't care enouph to re examine yet again and prove you wrong!

----------


## shanbaum

> Right on que.


I'm not sure in what sense you think I was _cued_. Perhaps you think that's a humorous comment. The fact that you cannot spell "cue" is pathetic, especially if you did in fact graduate from UC Berkeley; please, be more careful, and use a spellchecker. Your posts are visible to the public, and reflect on the ophthalmic community.




> I knew the usage was sketchy once I re examined all of these posts... I say sketchy because I don't care enouph to re examine yet again and prove you wrong!


By "sketchy", I suppose you mean "questionable", in which case, I'm not sure why, if you believe your usage was "sketchy", you think you would, given further effort on your part, be able to prove me wrong.

----------


## mrba

Shanbaum,

I am really sorry, but my poor spelling does not reflect on the optical community. I would hope the community is not so superficial.  That would reflect poorly.

If appearances are that important to you, in such minute detail, I apologize for I cannot reciprocate... It is beyond me.

Oh, and one other thing.  As a result of many programs at Cal, many Cal students spell far worse than me, furthurmore lacking a grasp of basic grammar.  I know from editing their papers...

----------


## mrba

Que!

You were in line to criticize me.

----------


## Steve Machol

Do you mean 'queue'? 

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=queue

----------


## walt

> Que!
> 
> You were in line to criticize me.


This board's _full_ of grammatical inaccuracies. What's goin on?  :Confused:

----------


## Steve Machol

> This board's _full_ of grammatical inaccuracies. What's goin on?


 Did you mean '*going*'? ;)

----------


## Jana Lewis

HA!!!!! That was a good one Steve!!! * Giggle*

----------


## chm2023

What's funny about this back and forth about the importance of spelling and grammar, and might I add, vocabulary, is that if I am not mistaken, the same folks who are making the case that these things don't matter, are the very ones who have made snide comments re ebonics and embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language.  Really you can't have it both ways. :Confused:

----------


## shanbaum

> What's funny about this back and forth about the importance of spelling and grammar, and might I add, vocabulary, is that if I am not mistaken, the same folks who are making the case that these things don't matter, are the very ones who have made snide comments re ebonics and embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language. Really you can't have it both ways.


Or to put it another way - there's a remarkable correlation between those who _write_ like ten-year-olds, and those who _think_ like ten-year-olds.

----------


## mrba

... and those obsessed with correcting 10 year olds?

----------


## shanbaum

> ... and those obsessed with correcting 10 year olds?


Are you suggesting that I _write_ like a 10-year-old, or _think_ like one, or both?

----------


## mrba

I don't recall suggesting anything... However, I must ask, were you suggesting likewise towards myself?

----------


## mrba

This thread seems to have degenerated.  Since it was my thread, I nominate it to be closed.

----------


## walt

> Did you mean '*going*'? ;)


Nope. If ah did, ah wooda spelt it. :hammer:

----------


## walt

> What's funny about this back and forth about the importance of spelling and grammar, and might I add, vocabulary, is that if I am not mistaken, the same folks who are making the case that these things don't matter, are the very ones who have made snide comments re ebonics and embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language. Really you can't have it both ways.


Sure you can. Maybe not in your classroom, but in the real world it works.

----------


## walt

> Or to put it another way - there's a remarkable correlation between those who _write_ like ten-year-olds, and those who _think_ like ten-year-olds.


A. You know an _abnormal_ amount about 10-year olds
B. You're flaunting your highly developed sense of _humor_
C. You're _scoring_ on somebody
D. You just thought you'd cut the cheese
E. All of the above
 :Cool:  

Does the same hold true for 80-year-olds?

----------


## mrba

> What's funny about this back and forth about the importance of spelling and grammar, and might I add, vocabulary, is that if I am not mistaken, the same folks who are making the case that these things don't matter, are the very ones who have made snide comments re ebonics and embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language. Really you can't have it both ways.


I would assume you are referring to Walt?  I for one have never advocated English as a first language, and I don't remeber him doing it either.

I do support English as a national language, which may not be political correctness, but every other country in the world doesn't seem to have a problem with a national language.

And lastly, despite my support for English as a national language, I do not expect everyone to cross every T every time... Nor do I expect perfection in speech...

----------


## mrba

This thread continues to get off topic... But alas it should die on its own...

----------


## walt

> What's funny about this back and forth about the importance of spelling and grammar, and might I add, vocabulary, is that if I am not mistaken, the same folks who are making the case that these things don't matter, are the very ones who have made *snide* comments re ebonics and *embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language*. Really you can't have it both ways.


"snide"? Not really (that's more for girlie-boys), more likely BLUNT.

"embrace the monumentally important issue of English as official first language"
Where'd you pick that up?

----------


## Steve Machol

> This thread seems to have degenerated.  Since it was my thread, I nominate it to be closed.


 I agree.

----------

